# Problem mit den Grafikkartentreibern unter SuSe 9.1



## SuperSonik (2. August 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem mit  der Installation  von SuSe 9.1.
Leider unterstützt  SuSe meine Graphikkarte nicht.I Es handelt sich um eine S3 Trio64V2. Ich meine bei meiner Recherche  herausgefunden zu haben, dass diese Karte baugleich mit der Elsa Winner 1000/T2D-2. Das Problem das stellt sich so da, dass bei der Installation von Linux  wenn man´s graphisch versucht die Begrüßung  erscheint und danach der Bildschirm schwarz wird und sich nichts mehr tut.Wo kann man also einen Treiber finden der entweder für die Karte  gedacht ist, oder der zumindest die Grafikkarte soweit unterstützt das ein Standartd X (am besten inclusive KDE) möglich ist . Schöne Grüße und Danke im Vorraus  $uperSonik


----------



## Scorcher (7. August 2004)

Hi 
Hast du schonmal Generic Vesa probiert 
Es gibt auch sehr sehr viele kleine Projekte die Treiber für so alte Karten anbieten...
Vielleicht Hilft diese Mail oder das RE dazu:
http://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-list/1999-August/msg01509.html

 Ansonsten könnte man sich ja auch ne SIS oder ne billige ATI holen... Gibts ja auch schon für 20-30 €.

edit: Ich meine diesen treiber gesehen zu habe als ich mir meinen  Kernel kompiliert hatte (2.6.7)
rya.
Scorcher24


----------



## timeout (22. August 2004)

hi


braucht   XFree86 versions 3.3.6 und /oder 4.1.0. 

näheres findest du unter dem link

http://www.linuxforum.com/linux-hardware/video.html


timeout


----------

